

Ask HN: What's the current uptime of your workstation? - nileshtrivedi

I am curious to know whether people suspend or shutdown their primary machine while taking a break. I have been rater busy past few days and here is my uptime:<p>nilesh@cd-oneiric-laptop:~$ uptime
 20:00:02 up 7 days,  7:41,  1 user,  load average: 0.01, 0.06, 0.08<p>which is not extraordinary by any means, but it would be interesting to know the extremes. Share your uptime.
======
davidw
16:47:42 up 70 days, 17:30, 1 user, load average: 0.14, 0.12, 0.09

It's a Linux machine, I don't need to shut it down often.

I did have a problem with the UI, so my Emacs only has an uptime of 5 and 1/2
hours, otherwise that would be not terribly far off the machine's uptime.

~~~
nileshtrivedi
I too am a linux user. This kind of stability was a breath of fresh air when I
first switched from Windows XP.

Shutdown has a benefit though - it _feels_ like a real break from work and
helps me unwind. Weird, but true. :-)

